# What RPG/D&D class is your Sona?



## Infrarednexus (Aug 18, 2019)

I often wondered this when looking at people's sonas on the forums and fandom in general. There are many classes to choose from in D&D and while you may have played the game yourself as a preferred class, what class would your fursona choose in this world of adventure, monsters, and magic?

Character class (Dungeons & Dragons) - Wikipedia



Barbarian
Bard
Cleric
Druid
Fighter
Monk
Paladin
Ranger
Rogue
Sorcerer 
Warlock
Wizard


My sona, Nexus, would most likely a Paladin.

.... "Paladin is thus typically a Warrior character first and foremost, proficient with heavy arms and armor. Yet at the same time a Paladin is gifted with blessings or magical capabilities such as healing, protection, and countering evil magic (including undead), albeit to a lesser degree than a true priest or cleric. Their outlook would typically be that of a militant defender of faith, sometimes crossing over into cleric, missionary, zealot, or inquisitor territory. Their alignment is almost always lawful good"

I'd love to hear everyone else's class for their sonas. I might set up an RPG game just for this if we get enough respondents in the thread.

Not only that, but feel free to discuss your sona's perks, abilities, spells, and weaknesses.


----------



## ConorHyena (Aug 18, 2019)

I've not played D&D but from the quick class summaries Wikipedia provides, my 'sona would be a Ranger. It fits his lore of being someone who's proficient at handling high-powered rifles.

Plus he's a sneaky boyo.


----------



## Firuthi Dragovic (Aug 18, 2019)

Two possibilities for Firuthi:
1) A wizard - justified by his technical expertise (high Intelligence needed), low-end elemental magic, and overexplaining tendencies (seriously, how many wizards tend to dump Charisma?).
2) A cleric - better equipment proficiencies, they get spells that better represent the whole 'war form' thing, and better overall durability.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Aug 18, 2019)

Necromancer, duh. ;p


----------



## Larch (Aug 18, 2019)

Ranger since mine loves to be in natures and enjoys hunting a lot.


----------



## Peach's (Aug 19, 2019)

Cleric, nature


----------



## ash♤Feliz (Aug 19, 2019)

A collage of glamour, bard. Because this bird is fabulous.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 19, 2019)

Arcane trickster 
I could use the mighty spell...
*Prestidigitation *to ruin your socks and underwear.
Plus I always like extra stuff besides tools to use.


----------



## Skychickens (Aug 19, 2019)

If you dont count Necromancer as it’s own thing, some systems count it under cleric some under wizard/sorcerer. So it depends really.


----------



## Marius Merganser (Aug 19, 2019)

Definitely a Druid


----------



## Universe (Aug 19, 2019)

I’m cleric


----------



## Kinare (Aug 20, 2019)

I don't think any of them matches perfectly, but paladin with ancient oath seems closest. My sona's species is more of a battlemage who is not afraid to brawl with strong spirit powers (which could translate into other worlds as powers of light).


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Aug 20, 2019)

I want to say Wizard because Like is the kind of guy who'd observe the enemy for weak points and go for it, but he's also like a Sorcerer in that he's flexible.
Also like it says in the Sorcerer 3rd edition handbook about what Sorcerers think of Wizards, Like is pretty much distant, but not obsessive.

So I'd go with wizard, but he's the kind of wizard who shouldn't be underestimated in melee combat.

Although with non-DnD stuff he's more of a battlemage, but that's mostly because his build let's him do that more efficiently... Basically he's the support whose with the up front attackers and can help draw aggro coz magic bad.


----------



## Render (Aug 20, 2019)

"Druids have a unique ability that allows them to change into various animal forms..."

Well. Guess I'm a druid then.


----------



## Arnak (Aug 20, 2019)

Cleric, none say mage


----------



## Darsana (Aug 22, 2019)

Wizard/Bard multiclass, Everyone needs a little _*MAGIC*_ in their lives. (Or a lot)


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 22, 2019)

So bard it hurts.


----------



## Tyno (Aug 22, 2019)

Paws the Gryphon said:


> So bard it hurts.


kazoo bard :V


----------



## Paws the Opinicus (Aug 22, 2019)

Tyno said:


> kazoo bard :V



Oh yeah! Now I know what my next commission will be...


----------



## Skittles (Aug 22, 2019)

Warrior. Y'all need a tank! And I wear a pot on my head for this sort of occasion!


----------



## blue sky love (Aug 22, 2019)

Wizard/Cleric

Being Chaotic Good and God's child, I use both divine and arcane magic

Edit: no i... ugh i meant we are all God's children


----------



## Nyro46 (Sep 1, 2019)

I haven't played D&D as my fursona, but quickly going through the classes again, I think I would see Fern most being a Druid. Since they mainly inhabit a place where there are a lot of forests, fields, and other nature-related and scenic places with not really much civilization normally (there can generally be anything though since they live in this sort of made up "dream world" place they created . . . if that makes any sense).


----------



## LeFay (Sep 1, 2019)

I actually have a d&d sona that's a Paladin. My main Sona I'd say would probably be a barbarian because literally the only thing better than throwing a God teir amount of holy magick at an enemy is getting mad and swinging that great axe.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Sep 2, 2019)

I’d have to say a knowledge cleric suits me.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Sep 3, 2019)

Neutral evil Rogue.

Rimna is slim, agile and dexterous - a perfect thief. Deadly with knives/daggers, but he prefers to avoid bloodshed, so he relies on stealth to move around and relieve the rich folk from their heavy burden of opulence.

He can work with others but prefers to be alone in his ventures. He is the type to abandon the team if things get heated, hence the neutral evil trait.


----------



## MaelstromEyre (Sep 3, 2019)

Probably a ranger of some sort, as her race is nomadic, but generally they remain in the open sea, not on land.


----------



## Ophee (Sep 3, 2019)

My snake probably just fits with "Nagas" or something, so probably a druid or rogue:

Druid: because snakes know the natural world (well that's a catch all for majority of furries).
Rogue: slither me timbers...
Sadly, no one wants to talk about the Psionic Classes?  LOL I'm playing an elan psion (psychometabolism discipline) for 3.5 campaign and it's been doing wonders for me.


----------



## Tyll'a (Sep 4, 2019)

I actually made a D&D character of Tyll'a.  He is a DEX-based unarmored barbarian.


----------



## Limedragon27 (Oct 5, 2019)

I do a Raptor Paladin of Bahamut in my 5e group, because nothing says Smite like Raptor Jesus with two swords.

For my Pathfinder group however I'm creating a Kobold Rogue, because one I love Kobolds, and two I've only ever played a warrior based class and want to try something new.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Oct 5, 2019)

Kit is probably a bard. Pik is a feral bird, so.....no idea.


----------



## Keefur (Oct 6, 2019)

I would have to say ranger.


----------



## Tenné (Oct 6, 2019)

Warlock babbyyy. Made a pact with the devil and everything. Also, chaotic neutral.


----------



## trivean (Oct 6, 2019)

All my characters are based off of D&D classes in some way. Trivean is more of an Oath breaker Paladin.


----------



## virvil (Oct 7, 2019)

bad joke bard killing things with musical talent is out killing things with bad puns is IN


----------

